# Sulcata in Washington State



## rsross1970 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wanted to post the question on how many owners of sulcatas are in Washington state? Do you have any issues with keeping them warm enough? Housing? Feed? Winter months?


----------



## chadk (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 3. What part of Washington?


----------



## reptylefreek (Apr 13, 2010)

i have one but he's not big enough to stay outside so no problems so far...


----------



## rsross1970 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in western Washington...in the Tacoma area. So the weather here tends to be either alittle cool or wet. But we do have nice springs and summers. Besides the sulcata baby I have. I also want to get into some yellow foot and red foots.


----------



## chadk (Apr 13, 2010)

My 2 outdoor sullies have been doing great. I'm in Snohomish\Monroe. They have access to a good sized yard full of weeds and grass and a heated \ insulated tort shed.

You can see pics here:

http://iherp.com/wafisherman


----------

